# Adjon az ég and Örökké tart



## deguonis

I was watching some videos of Tankcsapda and I don't know what the names of the song mean.

The songs are "Örökké tart" and "Adjon az Eg".. what do the names of the songs mean?

Thanks in advance,

Deguonis


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Deguonis, and welcome to the forum!

Here are the translations and I added some lines from the songs where the titles come up so that is clearer what they mean.

Örökké tart - > Lasts forever 
Ha nem hiszed el hogy az élet, /Tényleg örökké tart, /Hiába úszol belefulladsz, /Pedig ott van a másik part. 
If you don’ believe that life / really lasts forever / You swim in vain, you’ll drown / Even though there it is, the other (river)bank.

Adjon az ég (mindent, amit szeretnék) - > May heavens give (everything I would like to have)


----------



## deguonis

Thank you very much indeed.

This information has been truly useful.


Magyar nyelv rocks big time!!!


----------

